# Cockerpoos and water



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do your Cockerpoos like being in water? Ours hate it they just about tolerate it when being washed, they hated being near the sea but loved digging in the sand!!! We had a GSD many, many years ago, and he absolutely loved water, so much so that if he saw a river ahead you had to get him on a lead or else he would have been straight in it. He had many a happy day in the river at Lechlade in Swindon but these two won't even step in a puddle


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty is not keen at all, took her to the beach at Brighton last week and she just ran away from the waves! 

Jane


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot love it, as puppies they go round it but soon learn how much fun it is.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah we saw yours loved water Kendal on Youtube they were so funny. We have given up trying to get ours near it, they run inside if we get the hose out lol

Glad our dogs are not the only ones not like water Jane.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan loves it. He prefers to run around in shallow water, but will swim if he needs to to retrieve sticks. I walk him every day by the river and he has 5 or 6 regular places where he can access it and paddle. It's great in the hot weather because it keeps him cool.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy loves water, she even tried to get in the bath when my 7 year old daughter was in it ! Heres a pic of her after playing on the water slide with the kids, not her best look lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly hasn't made her mind up about water yet! She'll tentatively follow a puppy playmate into the water but doesn't look to impressed! She's not too happy about baths either.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny hates water! He hates getting baths, and when we go camping, he'll never go in the streams/lakes. Sometimes we'll drop him in the lake to cool off, but he just swims ashore.

I took a video of Ben swimming ashore during our last camping trip a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is mad about water- he will paddle in just about anything and has his very own little paddling pool in my garden which he goes in several times a day!


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Ruby loves water. She jumps in my dads pond as soon as she gets the chance,loves muddy puddles. Only thing she hates is a bath which is weird. She does however love a shower!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

As a small pup Rufus fell in our local canal .....twice! and went right under. Ever since then he has developed a healthy respect for water. He adores it and makes a bee line for any lake, river, canal etc as long as he has four paws on the ground! I'd love him to learn to swim ....I think! Maybe when we're on holiday in the lake district....

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller loves water!! I often think what a good gun dog he could make, as he will go anywhere to retreive. It does nothing for his looks though as once wet he looks really really skinny


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is not keen on the sea. If she loses her ball in the sea, she'll bark until hubby goes and gets it !. But if she loses a piece of cuttle fish in the sea, she'll wade in and find it!

She loves to dig in the sand instead.

She will play in a stream that is paddling deep and if there are other dogs also in the water she really, really plays silly buggers, jumping, galloping etc until she is totally wet through 

Hadn't thought about a paddling pool in the garden as Tess has done. Think I'll give it a go sounds fun.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie is still a bit undecided about water

He runs away from the sea










Leaps over puddles

but loves a hose or sprinkler


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahhh bless Eddie you look sad and bedraggled under the sprinkler


----------

